# Xephyr loads xsession then dies :(



## christov84 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey everyone having some odd problems when FreeB_SD_ connects to GDM on my Debian machine: `/usr/local/bin/Xephyr :1 -query kuroioni` loads screen then dies. STDOUT says this:


```
Ignoring device from HAL.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (2)
Ignoring device from HAL.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (2)
Ignoring device from HAL.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (2)
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Compat map for group 2 redefined
>                   Using new definition
> Warning:          Compat map for group 3 redefined
>                   Using new definition
> Warning:          Compat map for group 4 redefined
>                   Using new definition
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

I would assume Xephyr would work like my Linux boxen but seems to kind of work then die. What is the warning really getting at? *W*here should I start to investigate?


----------

